# 74 lbs at 7 months - how much bigger?



## guatemama07

Just wondering about a typical growth rate. I took my pup to the vet today. He is 7 months old. He weighed 73.8 lbs.

I am just wondering what to expect in terms of how much bigger he will get. Has he done the bulk of his growing? How much do they grow between this age and when they are physically mature (isn't that around 18 months?)


----------



## wolfy dog

WD weighs exactly the same at the same age!!! Looking forward to replies.


----------



## Mary Beth

Well, they won't get as big as mine. And for the bigger ones, I read maturity isn't until 2 years old. At 7 months Sting was 94 lbs., at 9 months 104 lbs. No, he didn't break the vet's scale but must have been afraid of a diet, at his annual check up/vaccines he just refused to go near the scale. Since otherwise he was a perfectly behaved patient and healthy, thanks be, the weight was estimated at 125 lbs. I finally used an old ramp and trained him on the scale command, so as of July at age 6 his official weight is 131 lbs. Sting is tall, while standing on all fours, he can rest his chin on the kitchen table, so that's at least 30 inches at the withers. His vet considers him fit. Hope that gives you some idea of how big your dogs will get. You could estimate, 74 lbs. now at 7 months, and if your dogs are not as tall, they could mature sooner, so that would be in the 95-99 lbs range. Now Sting's parents were 80 lbs. & 90 lbs. His brother is 85 lbs 25" tall and his sister is 75 lbs. 24" tall. If you knew your dog's parents weight/height that could give you an idea, also if the breeder had told you how big you pup was in comparison to his littermates that would help. Sting's breeder did warn me - he is twice is big as the other pups and will get well over 100 lbs. Cheer up - you wouldn't need to refinance the house to pay the food bill. GSDs are easy keepers compared to hounds. Sting maintains his weight on 5 cups of food daily.


----------



## Kyad02

His nephew Baron is only about 80-85 pounds at a year old. Big head but skinny body, very active and good appetite. Longer than taller


----------



## Mary Beth

If you knew how much Baron weighed at 7 months that would help you to estimate especially if your dog has the same build. Try not to be concerned about weight as long as the dog is fit. It is the dog's temperament that is important. If you are concerned about handling/training issues, it helps to keep in mind that GSDs are powerful no matter what their weight. It's not about who is stronger, but who is the leader.


----------



## ken k

according to some the GSD is 90% of their adult weight at 9 months, and it will be 2 years old before they mature


----------



## wolfy dog

Mary Beth said:


> Well, they won't get as big as mine. And for the bigger ones, I read maturity isn't until 2 years old. At 7 months Sting was 94 lbs., at 9 months 104 lbs. No, he didn't break the vet's scale but must have been afraid of a diet, at his annual check up/vaccines he just refused to go near the scale. Since otherwise he was a perfectly behaved patient and healthy, thanks be, the weight was estimated at 125 lbs. I finally used an old ramp and trained him on the scale command, so as of July at age 6 his official weight is 131 lbs. Sting is tall, while standing on all fours, he can rest his chin on the kitchen table, so that's at least 30 inches at the withers. His vet considers him fit. Hope that gives you some idea of how big your dogs will get. You could estimate, 74 lbs. now at 7 months, and if your dogs are not as tall, they could mature sooner, so that would be in the 95-99 lbs range. Now Sting's parents were 80 lbs. & 90 lbs. His brother is 85 lbs 25" tall and his sister is 75 lbs. 24" tall. If you knew your dog's parents weight/height that could give you an idea, also if the breeder had told you how big you pup was in comparison to his littermates that would help. Sting's breeder did warn me - he is twice is big as the other pups and will get well over 100 lbs. Cheer up - you wouldn't need to refinance the house to pay the food bill. GSDs are easy keepers compared to hounds. Sting maintains his weight on 5 cups of food daily.


Is he intact? I know that early castrated males (before puberty) grow taller as the growth plates close at a later age. I keep WD trim and fit. He has great temperament. I don't care how big or tall he gets. He is already nice sized.


----------



## Rocky's mum

Rocky is also 77lb at 7.5 months, so I'm interested in how much bigger/taller etc

Rocky is long, fairly tall and unbelievably uncoordinated!:crazy:

He also has folds of skin under his chin which I am hoping he grows into, as his head is still a bit small in comparison to the rest of him....

He really has not got used to the length of his own body yet! And I constantly shut the rear of him in the kitchen door:wild:


----------



## Sunflowers

ken k said:


> according to some the GSD is 90% of their adult weight at 9 months,


This is good to know, thank you.


----------



## Mary Beth

No, Sting was neutered early at 5 months as per my vet's recommendation. He got his height from his mother, along with her looks, and temperament.


----------



## WVGSD

My rescued male, Max, was 30 inches tall and weighed 94 pounds at his heaviest. He was not neutered until he was adopted by me and he was nearly six years old then.


----------



## martemchik

He'll probably grow a little bit more...maybe another inch, and add on another 10 lbs because of it. Then he'll fill out which is another 10-20 lbs depending on the size of your dog and how big their chest and muscles get. I'd be willing to bet this dog will end up close to 100 lbs if not over that. I believe my boy was around 55-65 at 7 months of age and now he's 85. He is also a very long shepherd and extremely lean.


----------



## GatorDog

At 7 months my male was around 70 pounds. He stopped putting on so much weight at around 9 or 10 months when he was about 80 pounds. Now, at three years old, he has put on more muscle and filled out at a solid 80-85pounds.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda's Weight chart
Age in Mos/ Weight
2	28.0
3	43.0
4	56.0
5	67.0
6	75.2
7	83.7
8	86.7
9	87.0
10	92.0

He lost weight right around 10 months and has been steady at 85-87 lbs., he is 18 months now.


----------



## spiritpup19

My girl Maya is not quite 8 months old and weighs in at 93 lbs but is still very lean.
A friend has her littermate who is about 48 lbs. I have a 120lb Rhodesian Ridgeback and she is taller & longer than both her and my Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------

